# Liste ausgeben



## MayYes (1. Dez 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

wie kann ich folgende Liste ausgeben?


```
class Element{
	int content;
	Element next;
	
	Element(int content, Element next){
		this.content = content;
		this.next = next;
	}
}
```


```
public class Liste{
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		
		Element list = new Element(4, null);
		list = new Element(7, list);
		list = new Element(3, list);
		list = new Element(5, list);
	}
}
```

Freue mich über jede Hilfe.

MFG MayYes


----------



## bygones (1. Dez 2009)

die Frage ist - wie soll die Ausgabe aussehen ?

wahrscheinlich wie im JDK bei List [c][ele1, ele2, ele3][/c] ?

dann sowas wie 

```
public String toString() {
 StringBuilder b = new StringBuilder();
  // wenn liste leer gibt [] zurueck oder ""
  // iteriere ueber alle Element der liste
  // und fueg sie wie du willst in den builder ein
  return b.toString();
}
```


----------



## Michael... (1. Dez 2009)

man könnte das so ausgeben:

```
do {
        System.out.println(list.content);
      }
while ((list=list.next)!=null);
```
Allerdings solltest Du der Klasse Methode wie 
	
	
	
	





```
boolean hasNext()
```
und 
	
	
	
	





```
Element getNext()
```
spendieren


----------



## ARadauer (1. Dez 2009)

so ungfähr, ungetestet...


```
Element current = list;
      while(current!=null){
         System.out.println(current.content);
         current = current.next;
      }
```


----------



## MayYes (1. Dez 2009)

Super, vielen dank euch allen


----------

